# Portage Lakes Ice fishing



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

Took a drive thru the Lakes today and was very surpised to see people Ice fishing. There were people out at old state park and at Nimi. I found it hard to believe because of so much open water and slushy looking Ice. I would have figured the Ice wasn't thick enough yet. Just goes to show what know about Ice fishing...

Anyone from here one of the fishermen out there today? If so, how'd ya do? and how thick was the Ice?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody out there yesterday is a few cards shy of a full deck, JMHO.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

last year I was fishing on had 7 inches on it, and 200 yards away there was open water... ducks and geese played a role in keeping it open but I couldn't believe it!


----------



## thoesus (Mar 19, 2006)

old state park always the first the freeze there is probably atleast three inches in old state. And within a week mosq will be thick enough. may go tonight to old state park


----------



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

Went by Nimi and Old State park again today...more folks out on the Ice. At Nimi they were right off of Nimisila Rd. close to the camp grounds, and at Old State park they are close to the Sheriff's station. I can't believe the Ice is 4 inches thick already, but it must be, or at least close to it. I sat and watched for a while, but didn't notice anyone catching anything.

thoesus,

If you go...please post a report.

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Check the Hard Water Forum. There will much more information/reports over there.


----------

